# 3Com 4200G Switch (Part 3C17660-91)



## matth1969 (May 30, 2008)

Hi, I have the above mentioned switch. I assisgned an IP address to the switch some time ago, but never had cause to use it (as it was purhcased as a spare).

The problem I have now is that I cannot ping the device or browse to it via IE. Using hyperterminal and the CLI i have attempted to assign the same IP address, but i get a warning along the line of already assigned.

I have set IP's to other 3COM model switches without problems, but this was one is causing me a major problem.

Any ideas as to why I cannot ping this device or assist in connecting to it via IE?


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

Since you have CLI access to the switch, verify the IP address information (ie IP address/subnet mask) are all correct. If all else fails since this switch seems to have no other configurations other than the IP address, just clear out the config for the switch to factory defaults and reconfigure again.


----------



## matth1969 (May 30, 2008)

Not experienced at all with the CLI.

How can I perform a reset to factory defaults?


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...kId=101&prodTypeId=12883&prodSeriesId=4236411


----------



## matth1969 (May 30, 2008)

I have been able to remove the ip and subnet mask using the CLI, by entering the command:

*reset saved-configuration <enter>*
* Are you sure? [Y/N]: Y <enter>*

To confirm the ip address had gone, i used the command:

*display ip interface br*

IP returned unassigned.

Reset the ip address and subnet mask using the command:

*ip address xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx mmm.mmm.mmm.mmm (x's being ip and m's being sunbet)*

Selected the *Quit *command, then enteref the default gateway using the command:

*ip route-static 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx (x's being the default gateway)*

Then used the *Save *command

At this stage the IP / SM is setup and can be seen using the CLI, however, still cannot browse to the device using my LAN.

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

I don't know how you are reaching the switch and how your LAN is set up. A simple test would be to just plug a laptop or PC directly to the switch and see if you can hit the switch's IP.


----------



## matth1969 (May 30, 2008)

I have connected the switch to another area of the LAN and can connect via IE. Not sure why it works in this location and not in the previous!!!

Anyway, I now want to enable STP using IE.

I have tried:

Device > MSTP > Device Setup - set STP to Enable and mode to STP ot MSTP. Clicked "Apply", but values are not regisingering and revert.

Any ideas!


----------

